# Horst-Link Schraube ist raus



## NoIdea (27. Januar 2014)

Mir ist letztens beim fahren ein interessantes Geräusch am Hinterbau aufgefallen, bei dem ich direkt an das Forum denken musste "Geräusche am Hinterbau: Stop".

Tjo und siehe da... die Schraube aus dem Horst-Link hat sich fast komplett rausgedreht und schon an der hinteren Bremsscheibe geschliffen! Das Gegenstück ist nicht mehr auffindbar. Was meinst ihr, wo ich nun Ersatz bekomme?


----------



## Deleted 247734 (27. Januar 2014)

Baumarkt? Schrauben- und Bohrerfirma? Die können dir alles besorgen. Du musst nur rausfinden welches Gewinde das ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## f4lkon (27. Januar 2014)

Schraub auf der anderen Seite die Schraube ab und nimm die mit in den Baumarkt etc. und hol dir ein Paar.


----------



## mohubig (27. Januar 2014)

und am besten schön mit Schraubensicherung arbeiten


----------



## NoIdea (28. Januar 2014)

Hm ok... ich hatte sowas "normales" eigentlich auch im Kopf, bis mir 2 gesagt haben, dass ich da Carver ansprechen sollte -was ich mir selber nicht vorstellen konnte...

@mohubig Was meinst Du denn mit "Schraubensicherung"? Loctite?


----------



## KainerM (28. Januar 2014)

genau, damit die Schraube nicht nochmal rausgeht. Aber bitte allerhöchstens Mittelfest, alles darüber wird an der Stelle wohl endgültig sein 

mfg


----------



## mohubig (28. Januar 2014)

@NoIdea ja genau am besten nimmst du Loctite 243 da es gerade dafür gute Eigenschaften hat http://www.loctite.de/komplette-produktliste-loctite-29728.htm?redDotUID=000001F714


----------



## saturno (28. Januar 2014)

f4lkon schrieb:


> Schraub auf der anderen Seite die Schraube ab und nimm die mit in den Baumarkt etc. und hol dir ein Paar.




ja genau, baumarkt... ist ja schliesslich ein baumarkt produkt


das ist keine normale schraube. das ist eine hülse mit gewinde und das gegenstück hat auch nur ein kurzes gewinde rest massiv. eine normale schraube hätte spiel im lager.....


----------



## NoIdea (28. Januar 2014)

@saturno Hab ichs doch richtig befüchtet... und was mach ich dann nun?

@mohubig Loctite war eigentlich ganz gut drauf...


----------



## Deleted 247734 (28. Januar 2014)

saturno schrieb:


> ja genau, baumarkt... ist ja schliesslich ein baumarkt produkt
> 
> 
> das ist keine normale schraube. das ist eine hülse mit gewinde und das gegenstück hat auch nur ein kurzes gewinde rest massiv. eine normale schraube hätte spiel im lager.....



Nennt sich übrigens Passschraube. Alternativ kann man auch mit Spacerring arbeiten. Oder man kennt einen Mechaniker mit Drehbank und lässt sich eine anfertigen bzw aus einer größeren Schraube drehen.


----------



## saturno (28. Januar 2014)

da ist es einfacher bei carver das teil zu ordern, das paßt dann genau wie es sein soll.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mohubig (28. Januar 2014)

@NoIdea war ein komplettbike oder hast es selbst zusammen geschraubt?? ich Denk da sind paar Facktoren zusammen gekommen zuwennig oder zu viel loctite und vielleicht falscher Drehmoment benutzt?!


----------



## Deleted 247734 (28. Januar 2014)

Kann schonmal passieren, ist schließlich am Hinterrad wo es mechanischer Belastung standhalten muss. Und 100% auf Sicherungslack ist nicht Verlass. 

Der Tipp mit Carver ist auch gut. Kann natürlich sein das es unverschämt teuer wird. Eine Mail an sen Support bringt Gewissheit.


----------



## enetics (28. Januar 2014)

Mit der Horstlink-Verbindung hatte ich genau das selbe Problem. Auf einem Trail fühlte es sich das Hinterrad auf einmal seltsam an und ich habe dann bemerkt, dass die Schraube mit Passmutter weg waren. Zum Glück habe ich noch die Passmutter gefunden und aus allen anderen Schrauben und Unterlegscheiben provisorisch das wieder zusammengebaut. Fand ich jetzt nicht so toll, dass das mir passiert ist und anscheinend ein Problem bei mehreren ICBs ist.

Ich habe daraufhin bei Fahrrad-XXL bzw Carver nachgefragt. Diese Schraubverbindung gibt es nur in dem Set *Carver Lagerkit ICB Horst Link + Wippenlager - 2013*, das man im Onlineshop bestellen kann. Kostet zwar 30 Euro, aber es sind noch alle möglichen Lager und Schrauben dabei, die man ggfs. mal brauchen kann. Muss jeder selbst entscheiden, ob er das Set holt.


----------



## fender_90 (28. Januar 2014)

Vielleicht wirst du ja hier fündig:

http://www.fahrrad-xxl.de/carver-lagerkit-icb-kleinteile

http://www.fahrrad-xxl.de/carver-lagerkit-icb-horst-link-wippenlager


----------



## NoIdea (29. Januar 2014)

@enetics
boar nee oder?
Ich mein, gibts denn ne Alternative zu dem Set-Kauf??

@Carver_Bikes  Wie siehts denn da aus??
Kann ich die Horstlink Schraube einzeln irgendwie beziehen oder ist man tatsächlich gezwungen das von enetics besagte Set (2. Post über diesen hier) zu kaufen?


----------



## Carver_Bikes (2. Februar 2014)

Moin!
Ich kann dir evtl. eine Ersatzschraube aus nem alten Testrad geben. Schick mir deinen Beitrag bitte nochmal mit Foto an [email protected], dann schau ich nach was noch da ist. Bin erst am Dienstag wieder im Büro.
Gruß Hans


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## madre (17. Februar 2014)

oder lass dir von Carver sagen welche Schrauben das genau sind und bestell dir die bei www.online-schrauben.de die richtigen. Dort sind die dann massiv günstiger. Wenn du die Bezeichnung hast uund sie dort nicht findest brauchst du da nur kurz anrufen ( oder hin mailen die helfen dir gerne auch bei Kleinstmengen)

Ich habe das gleiche Problem bei meinem Norco Sight . Ich habe übrigens trotz loctite Mittelfest immer wieder das Problem das diese Schraube sich löst. 
Problem daran ist das die Last auf die Druckstebe sehr groß wird wenn sich die Schraube lockert  und die Druckstrebe dann Gefahr läuft zu brechen.


----------



## hst_trialer (18. Februar 2014)

Also bei mir ist gerade auch die Horstlink Schraube lose gewesen und die Lager haben mittlerweile auch recht viel axiales und geringes radiales Spiel. War ein bisschen erschrocken, denn das Rad hat nur normale Enduro-Einsätze hinter sich und ist noch nicht alt.


----------



## NoIdea (4. März 2014)

Hans hat mir wie versprochen eine Schraube zugeschickt - Super Support

(Natürlich nicht erst jetzt - bin eben erst auf den Gedanken gekommen das mal abschließend zu schreiben)


----------



## f4lkon (4. März 2014)

Echt doof ohne Hans. Er hat zumindest den Kontakt hier nicht abreißen lassen und hätte auch sowas wie eine Abwesenheit durch die Taipei Cycle Show angekündigt. Ganz zu schweigen vom unkomplizierten Support. In der heutigen Zeit ist eine kurze Notiz inerhalb von 10 Sekunden im Forum, unabhängig davon wo man sich auf der Welt  befindet. Man muss es nur wollen und für wichtig erachten.


----------



## warp4 (4. März 2014)

f4lkon schrieb:


> Echt doof ohne Hans. Er hat zumindest den Kontakt hier nicht abreißen lassen und hätte auch sowas wie eine Abwesenheit durch die Taipei Cycle Show angekündigt. Ganz zu schweigen vom unkomplizierten Support. In der heutigen Zeit ist eine kurze Notiz inerhalb von 10 Sekunden im Forum, unabhängig davon wo man sich auf der Welt  befindet. Man muss es nur wollen und für wichtig erachten.


----------



## Der Kassenwart (13. März 2014)

leider scheint dies kein einzelfall zu sein. ich gebe ja nicht so viel auf tests, die von der bike durchgeführt werden, aber da ich sie 4x im jahr bekomme, schaue ich auch mal rein, und was muss ich da auf s.42 lesen?
"...spürbares spiel im gleitgelagerten horst-link... ursache eine zu lange hülse."
das sollte sich doch abstellen lassen, oder?


----------



## nxt (21. Oktober 2014)

Hi,
hat jemand von euch Erfahrung mit Horstlink-Schrauben von anderen Herstellern? Ich habe gesehen das es Preisgünstigere Schraubensets von Cube oder Radon gibt, als die von Carver, die momentan Ausverkauft sind.

Auch bin ich gerade am überlegen eine Passschraube aus Edelstahl mit Fächerscheibe/ geriefelte Unterlegscheiben und selbst sichernde Mutter zu nehmen.
Was haltet ihr davon? Jemand Erfahrung mit solchen Vorhaben?

Danke und gruss
MM


----------



## esmirald_h (22. Oktober 2014)

http://www.fahrrad-xxl.de/carver-lagerkit-icb-kleinteile


----------



## Eisbein (22. Oktober 2014)

esmirald_h schrieb:


> http://www.fahrrad-xxl.de/carver-lagerkit-icb-kleinteile





nxt schrieb:


> Hi,
> hat jemand von euch Erfahrung mit Horstlink-Schrauben von anderen Herstellern? Ich habe gesehen das es Preisgünstigere Schraubensets von Cube oder Radon gibt, *als die von Carver, die momentan Ausverkauft sind.*
> 
> Danke und gruss
> MM



...!


----------



## nxt (22. Oktober 2014)

Eisbein schrieb:


> ...!






Lustig ist, das genau diese Filiale, bei der dieses Set laut link noch verfügbar ist, mir am Montag (20.10.2014) mitteilte, dass sie die Horstlink-Schraube der Kettenstrebe (bzw. auch für die andere Seite) nicht da haben und bestellen müssen. Entweder hat sich der Status schnell geändert (ohne das die mich angerufen haben, wie versprochen) oder die da drin passen nicht .
Natürlich kann ich mir diese Set holen, aber mir geht es ja auch darum einen Preisgünstigeren Ersatz zu finden mit gleichen Eigenschaften.
Ich mein, dass ist vielleicht jetzt jammern auf hohem Niveau, aber wenn diese Schraube mich nochmal alleine lässt, will ich eine schnellere Lösung haben, als warten auf Zweirad Feld. Diese sollte dann aber auch nicht mehr kaputt machen als nötig. Deswegen auch meine Frage was ihr davon haltet eine Passschraube einzubauen statt dieser "Hülsenfrucht/schraube". In meinen Augen geht es da ja nur darum eine stabile und gleichmässige, glatte Fläche für die Aufhängung zu schaffen. Oder steckt da mehr hinter?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nxt (19. November 2014)

Vielleicht ein kleiner Statusbericht: Zweirradfeld hat sich bis Heute nicht gemeldet, sehr Schade. Dafür am 3. November Herr Kulpe von Carver, der dafür gesorgt hat, dass ich jetzt Stolzer Besitzer einer neuen Horst-Linkschraube bin .
Seit meinem letzten schreiben hier (22.10.2014) fahre ich eine Edelstahlschraube/passschraube mit selbst sichernder Mutter.
Diese ist nur 0,11mm kleiner im Durchmesser als die Horst-Link. Bin jetzt einige male so gefahren und gehe einfach davon aus, dass es erst mal keine Probleme gibt...


----------

